# Transfer case shift handle came off tonight



## jeep2001 (Oct 18, 2012)

I went out tonight to do some snow plowing and when I went to put my 1995 wrangler in 4 wheel drive the transfer case shift handle came detach from the transfer case. Of course it was in neutral when this happened. I am too old to be laying in 4'' of snow to shift this by hand. .Is there a better way than just the retaining clip to hold this together? The retaining clip did break, is this a common problem? Any help will be great.

Thanks
MIke


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Never had that happen been driving jeeps since 1988.

Nope crawl under and pull the lever on the transfercase.

First plow a clear spot to lay down


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

My experience is with the Dana 300 in the older CJs, they have a clip that secures a nut.......the clip came off in deep snow,,,,nut backed out....handle slid out... luckily i was already in 4wd so unlocked the hubs when i hit clear pavement. I have since replaced the clip with a cotter pin....no mo' problems. Hope this helps


----------



## jeep2001 (Oct 18, 2012)

That would of been a good ideal to plow a spot for me to get under the jeep but when the handle came off it somehow put the transfer case in neutal and the jeep would not move. I order a new retainer clip but I am thinking about drilling a hole and putting a nut and bolt through it. I have a meyer plow on this 1995 wrangler, can I installed this plow on a 1997 on newer wrangler without too much work?
Thanks
Mike


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

My bad you did say it was in neutral 

No the two jeep frames are completely different


----------



## jeep2001 (Oct 18, 2012)

If I replace my 1995 jeep to a 1997 or newer will any of my old plow system work on the newer jeep wrangler? 
Thanks
Mike


----------

